# Free today-Lose Weight: The Magic Of Chewing Your Food For 32.



## John Williamson (Feb 1, 2014)

Hurry...Grab your copy now! Free only on 30th of March 2014...Hurry...Grab your copy now! Free only on 30th of March 2014...Hurry...Grab your copy now! Free only on 30th of March 2014...










Ebook US Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8NVQ30

Ebook UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J8NVQ30?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Easily Learn How To Lose Weight

*Have you ever thought of losing weight but didn't find any easy way to do so?*

Now your problem is solved!

*All you have do is to eat, or more correctly eat properly.*

You can now easily lose your weight permanently without doing any intense workouts or exercises!

Lose weight: The magic of chewing your food for 32 times for permanent weight loss and fast metabolism is the book which provides you with the information about the various factors which strongly influence your weight and teaches you how you can lose your weight just by adopting a simple habit of chewing each mouthful of food for 32 times.

*Special features of the book: *

Easy to understand.
All necessary information for losing weight is included in the book. 
To the point explanations, no extra writing.
Images and banners are included wherever required.
Highly informative book.

*Chapters included in this book are as follows:* 
[list type=decimal]
[*]Introduction: Lose weight-The magic of chewing your food for 32 times for permanent weight loss and fast metabolism.
[*]What is obesity, overweight and normal weight?
[*]Various factors which causes obesity and overweight. 
[*]What are the calories and how much calories do we require per day?
[*]How are calories converted into the fat?
[*]Making your commitment to lose weight.
[*]Benefits of chewing your food for 32 times. 
[*]Sticking to your plan of chewing the food for 32 times. 
[*]Bonus - List of foods which are tasty yet low in fat.
[*]Conclusion.[/list]

*So for what are you waiting for? Get your copy now and start losing weight for a healthy lifestyle today.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

